# Finnex Ray2 (thinking about one... READ THIS!)



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

In the first video, the _Anubias_ is not pearling, but is showing a phenomenon known as streaming (gases are escaping from a damaged part).

Other than that, your aquarium looks great.


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Woot! I love my Ray2 lights too! 

Btw, I had that same problem with only half the light coming on. In my case it was a damaged wire inside of the unit which broke during shipping. It appears to be not uncommon, particularly when ordering through amazon or other distributors besides Aquavibrant. I was able to repair it myself (required some disassembly / de-soldering though), but just an FYI that your cable might be loose...

See the thread here


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting this! I've been contemplating getting a finnex ray 2 and this post just sealed the deal! Can't wait til payday!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What is the size of the tank that Ray2 is on? I'm asking because the quick pearling may be because you now have very high light. If so, you need to be sure you also have very good CO2, or algae will be in your future.


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

Hoppy,
Its a 40 with direct co2 injection. My indicator is solid green. Thanks for the info on led lights and par!


----------



## superguppy (Jul 2, 2010)

Pyrojodge said:


> I plug it in and Only half of the light works. ( I am completely bummed at this point.) :icon_redf
> 
> I then remembered there being something about an on off switch and I locate it and switch it off then back on...


Did you find out why only half the lights came on? I'm thinking about buying one, but wondering if there's a way to run it at just half power. I know I can wrap it with window screen, but I'd like to avoid the extra work if possible.



Hoppy said:


> What is the size of the tank that Ray2 is on? I'm asking because the quick pearling may be because you now have very high light. If so, you need to be sure you also have very good CO2, or algae will be in your future.


Has anyone had experience with avoiding algae by just decreasing the photo period to a few hours for high light tanks without dosing CO2?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

superguppy said:


> Did you find out why only half the lights came on? I'm thinking about buying one, but wondering if there's a way to run it at just half power. I know I can wrap it with window screen, but I'd like to avoid the extra work if possible.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with avoiding algae by just decreasing the photo period to a few hours for high light tanks without dosing CO2?



If you just want to run half the lights on a Ray 2, buy a Fugeray.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That tank seems to be a 40 long tank, about 17 inches high and 48 inches long. A 48 inch Ray2 LED light will give you around 100 micromols of PAR when it sits right on the top of the tank. That is very high light for a planted tank, and algae is sure to follow unless you are using optimum CO2 level, which requires more than a green drop checker, maintaining the tank very well, have good water circulation in the tank, and good water surface ripple or otherwise make sure the water has high dissolved oxygen content. 

I like the Finnex LED lights too, but the reason for your sudden pearling was the big increase in PAR, not some other quality unique to the Finnex light.


----------



## MrSlumpy (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got a ray 2 a week or so ago and I am very happy with it as well. I did get a non-working unit first, but they were great about getting it working for me and getting it shipped back quickly.

Check out this thread for some more info:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=217969


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome cant wait till I can get mine!!!


----------

